# Hyper 212 Plus/Evo vs. Antec Kuhler H2O 620 vs Corsair Hydro series



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

Greetings folks 

I've read through quite a bit of posts around the interwebs, as well as looked through a couple of reviews for these products.

I've picked up an Asus M5A97 for cheap to replace my current mATX, up-to-95W-only M5A78L-M LX motherboard. If I understand correctly from what I've read, the M5A97 is not really a known "beast" for OC'ing, but I'm thinking I will fare a great deal better in the overclocking department than I ever would/could have with the M5A78L-M LX.

The point being, I'm looking to drop either a Phenom II X4 955 BE or 965 BE in there and try my hand at getting the best OC possible out of this board.

I really like the looks of the Antec Kuhler H2O 620; and from what I've read in reviews, it performs about on par with the Corsair H70. So for the Corsair Hydro series, I would likely go to the H70 if I end up with that company's product. However, it seems that I could get the Antec 620 for cheaper than some places sell the H50's and even H40's for, so it really doesn't seem worth it to go with the Corsair unless I go with an H70 or higher, which is more expensive than the Antec 620. For what I'd pay for an H70, I could buy the Antec 620 plus an extra good quality second fan for push/pull on the radiator (which is what I ultimately want to do).

I currently have a Hyper TX3 with a push/pull fan configuration (which really doesn't do much on this cooler), but I wouldn't mind going with a Hyper 212 Plus or Evo in push/pull if I ultimately decide to stick with air cooling. I could save a bit of money if I went with the 212+/Evo w/ a second fan over the Antec 620 or any Corsair Hydro cooler.... but I really like the sound of having a liquid cooler. The thing is, I don't know if the Hyper 212 series in push/pull would perform about the same, worse, or better than either of the liquid coolers with the same fan configuration.

My question is: *For what I'm looking to do, which would be the recommended buy?* 

Like I said, I've read various posts and reviews already, but nothing really seems conclusive to me and I'd like to hear from people who have experience with these products to see what they have to say about them.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey thanks for opening this thread i was just about to ask the same question!


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

Well i was looking for Antec Kuhler H2O 620
But let's see what others say!


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha  Well, hopefully we can knock out two birds with one stone lol

Yep - the Antec Kuhler H20 620 is the one I'm leaning most towards as well


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you already have the 955/965BE? If not, I would suggest getting a 960T, X6 or even possibly a 2/3 module Bulldozer (although it's debatable whether those are faster than Thubans or not). The reason I say this is because the 960T and other Thuban core CPUs have much better memory controllers than Deneb core CPUs do, which could make a difference in newer games. Plus, they use less power as well!

Couldn't tell you much about the coolers, but I have a 212 EVO on my 4.5GHz 2600K with push/pull Cougar VortexHDB fans, and it keeps my CPU in the 70-80c range under full load.


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

Keep an eye out on NewEgg.com. I picked up a Kuhler 620 on a "Shell Shocker" deal for $48 with a $8 MIR. The 620 keeps my FX 8150 hotplate reasonably cool. I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo on it at one point, but it just couldn't handle the watts of the hotplate.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks for the reply 

Nah - I don't have the 955BE/965BE yet. It was an idea I'm playing around with, but in all honesty, I may not pick up either since I already have a Phenom II X4 820 (instead of like I was coming from an Athlon II X2 or something). Not the best Phenom II in the world... but it's served me well so far. The L3 cache unlocks to the full 6mb on this particular chip and I've got it as high as 3.5GHz stable just testing it out on my current, cheap mATX board that isn't really even an overclocker at all (have yet to try it on the M5A97, which is better for OC'ing). At these settings and frequencies (Deneb CPU running @ 3.5 GHz w/ 6 MB of L3 cache), it's theoretically on par with the base specs of a stock X4 970 (minus the C3 stepping, unlocked multiplier, and ability to go any further). Just about any Phenom II X4 shy of a C3 Black Edition 970 or 980 may not be worth the hassle; even if I sell my 820 to put towards the purchase. It might be worth it, however, if I get a 955BE/965BE (or better), and factor in overclocking capability. I'll probably hit a wall at 3.8GHz at the most though because of cooling and/or my mothermoard.

Since I was disappointed with how Bulldozer (reportedly) turned out... I've been in CPU "limbo" ever since -=laughing=-

I could go all out and get an 1100T, but for the amount of cash I'd spend on one, I'd rather just ditch the AMD platform altogether and get a decent z68 or inexpensive z77 motherboard and a used 2500k and overclock the heck out of it. The 2500k OC'ed would yield me much better performance than an 1100T would for what I'd use it primarily for (gaming). The 960T seems like my best option if I stick with the M5A97 motherboard I just picked up and AMD, but *only* if it's cheap (when counting in selling my 820) and it unlocks to a full X6. Don't know how high people have OC'ed that one to as a full X6 though. It's a 95W CPU at stock (less than the X6's with around the same stock clock frequencies), so it might be a good base to start at when factoring in OC potential. Good suggestion, nonetheless and probably what I'll try to do if it's feasible.

Not really sure what to do though, to be honest :/

May just stick with my current CPU and Hyper TX3 cooler and wait to see what Piledriver does. If it doesn't impress... then to Intel I may go lol


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> Keep an eye out on NewEgg.com. I picked up a Kuhler 620 on a "Shell Shocker" deal for $48 with a $8 MIR. The 620 keeps my FX 8150 hotplate reasonably cool. I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo on it at one point, but it just couldn't handle the watts of the hotplate.



Awesome  Nice find! Was that $48 after the MIR or before? Either way, still the best price I've seen for it anywhere (brand new).

Nice to hear of a head-to-head comparison of how the 620 and 212 Evo faired on the same chip in the same setup. Thanks for sharing your first-hand experience with both.


----------



## gopal (Jul 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> Keep an eye out on NewEgg.com. I picked up a Kuhler 620 on a "Shell Shocker" deal for $48 with a $8 MIR. The 620 keeps my FX 8150 hotplate reasonably cool. I had a Cooler Master Hyper 212 evo on it at one point, but it just couldn't handle the watts of the hotplate.



Link Please!


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

RevOne said:


> Was that $48 after the MIR or before?



It was $48_before_ the MIR


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

gopal said:


> Link Please!



NewEgg.com- Antec Kuhler 620 As of right now it's at $58, but they do seem to have it on special quite often.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> It was $48_before_ the MIR



Very nice 

Wish I would've caught that deal. Do you remember about when you picked it up? Not sure how/if the 'Egg rotates their Daily Deals/Promo's and whatnot. Would be nice to see that one back up again (if ever). I'd take the plunge 

I believe I saw an "Open Box" H50 or H60 not too long ago up there. But Newegg doesn't guarantee all the parts will be in said open box, so I didn't want to chance it (with my luck, it'd be missing a bracket I need or something).


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

RevOne said:


> Very nice
> Do you remember about when you picked it up?



I picked it up on 6/19/12. The 'Egg rotates some of their deals daily.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> I picked it up on 6/19/12. The 'Egg rotates some of their deals daily.



Awesome. Thanks for the heads up. I'll definitely be keeping an eye on them to see if it pops up again.

Well, I guess it comes down to Hyper 212 Plus/Evo vs. the Antec 620 for me. The things that concern me about the 620 are: 1) Leaks (which are rare and highly unlikely from what I've read); and 2) Quality/Longevity - if it's something that will last me awhile; perhaps even into the next build.

*Performance* - of course - *is top priority*, however. 

I've heard (read) people stating that for what you pay for these closed loop liquid coolers, you might as well go for high-end air. I'm transitioning from a generic mATX case to a Cooler Master Elite 430 (not great for cable management I hear, but I'll make it work). I'm planning to occupy each open spot with a 120mm case fan (so 6 altogether). 

1 x Front & 1 x Bottom - Intake
2 x Top - Exhaust
1 x Rear - Depends. The 620 would occupy that spot in Push/Pull acting as an intake fan. With an air cooler, it'd simply be another 120mm case fan back there, as exhaust.
1 x Side - Intake (Debating this. I've heard it can obstruct air flow to have a side panel fan in the mix)


EDIT: I guess it would look something like this (but with more fans and more blue lol):
With the 620 Push/Pull: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDKDJt4SSBk
With the 212+ Push/Pull: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EZPeOVLk1U&feature=BFa&list=UL_EZPeOVLk1U

Guy in the video says he had a 212 before picking up the 620 and while he thought the 212 cooled better, he liked the 620 overall because he could see everything. That's not really a great tradeoff in my book... but I get where he's coming from.


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

> The things that concern me about the 620 are: 1) Leaks (which are rare and highly unlikely from what I've read); and 2) Longevity - if it's something that will last me awhile



Yea,leaks are a concern with any kind of liquid cooling, but the 620 seems to have a very low failure rate in that regard. The MTBF for the pump is 50,000 hrs. so it ought to last a while.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 11, 2012)

lindy said:


> Yea,leaks are a concern with any kind of liquid cooling, but the 620 seems to have a very low failure rate in that regard. The MTBF for the pump is 50,000 hrs. so it ought to last a while.



Not bad at all (about the MTBF). Better than I expected. Thanks for sharing your insights with this particular hardware, lindy 

Now the thing I'm looking at is whether something like the Hyper 212 EVO will clear my RAM. I only have two sticks and there's four slots on the M5A97, so I don't think it should be too much of an issue unless I upgrade to 16GB of RAM, which would be overkill for this system. The heatsinks are tall, but I doubt they're tallest around. 

For arguments sake, can anyone confirm if this would be an issue using the RAM in my system specs (should I ultimately decide on an air cooler)? The Dominators don't look as crazy tall as some of the more wild-looking Vengeance kits; from what I gather just seeing pics of them online, anyway.

Also, I was wondering (lindy, you might be able to help me with this) - Does the tubing from the 620 droop down low enough to touch the top a mounted graphics card (really the bottom of the PCB when it's upside down)? I was wondering if once the GPU gets good and warm if it will come into contact with the tubing in any way and possibly degrade it over time (or cause other issues).


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 11, 2012)

Tubing won't be an issue. You can always adjust the angle the pump head/block is mounted at if it was an issue, with many angles to choose from.


----------



## lindy (Jul 11, 2012)

> Also, I was wondering (lindy, you might be able to help me with this) - Does the tubing from the 620 droop down low enough to touch the top a mounted graphics card



Here's a peek inside my machine:





You can see that the tubes do rest on my video card's pcb. I don't think chafing will be much of a problem, but if it ever is I can always put a bit of fabric tape on the tubes at the chafing points. The 620 is a good unit, but not perfect. The instruction sheet is useless, but if you've installed a aftermarket heatsink before that's no problem, also I'm a little iffy about the plastic backplate(s), but probably thats me just being a bit anal as it works just fine.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> Here's a peek inside my machine:
> 
> You can see that the tubes do rest on my video card's pcb. I don't think chafing will be much of a problem, but if it ever is I can always put a bit of fabric tape on the tubes at the chafing points. The 620 is a good unit, but not perfect. The instruction sheet is useless, but if you've installed a aftermarket heatsink before that's no problem, also I'm a little iffy about the plastic backplate(s), but probably thats me just being a bit anal as it works just fine.



Awesome  Thanks for the visual reference. Nice case too; and setup. Everything looks nice and tidy in there . I have a question, though: Are you using the push/pull fans on the rad to intake or exhaust air from the case? I've noticed from reading around that the Corsair models in particular recommend using it as an intake fan to blow cool air from the outside of the case over the radiator (not sure about the 620, but I assumed it would be the same). In the event that you're using them as intakes, what do you do for exhaust on the Lian Li case you have? Also, are you overclocking any with that cooler and the FX-8150 "hotplate" and getting acceptable cooling performance  ?

Sorry about all the questions, just really new to this and trying to learn all I can about the product in the process before making a final decision/purchase.



cadaveca said:


> Tubing won't be an issue. You can always adjust the angle the pump head/block is mounted at if it was an issue, with many angles to choose from.



Thanks, cadaveca  That's not a bad solution at all. I've seen people recommending to have the tubes facing a downward orientation when mounting the radiator to get the most out of it (something about hot water - being lighter - rising "easier" through the tube than the denser/heavier cool water does say if you have the tubes feeding from the top). 

But if I see it's an issue with the tubes resting on the video card, I can maybe turn it on its side with tubes facing the window/side panel of the case and kinda have them running horizontally. Don't think it should make too much of a difference because gravity should basically be working the same way, but the tubes won't be drooping as far down. Also, lindy's idea about using the fabric tape isn't bad at all either. By the way - How're you liking the H100?


----------



## lindy (Jul 12, 2012)

> Awesome Thanks for the visual reference. Nice case too; and setup. Everything looks nice and tidy in there . I have a question, though: Are you using the push/pull fans on the rad to intake or exhaust air from the case? I've noticed from reading around that the Corsair models in particular recommend using it as an intake fan to blow cool air from the outside of the case over the radiator (not sure about the 620, but I assumed it would be the same). In the event that you're using them as intakes, what do you do for exhaust on the Lian Li case you have? Also, are you overclocking any with that cooler and the FX-8150 "hotplate" and getting acceptable cooling performance ?
> 
> Sorry about all the questions, just really new to this and trying to learn all I can about the product in the process before making a final decision/purchase.



Thanks RevOne... Currently I have the fans setup as exhaust, but I may do a bit more testing and change my mind about that. As far as intake or exhaust is concerned I think there are as many opinions on that as there are people who have radiators in their computers. I also have an accessory top for my case that has 2x140mm fans, so getting air in or out isn't a problem. Yea I'm OC'ing da hotplate. Currently I have it at 4.2GHz, and load temps under Prime95 or IntelBurnTest are in the low to mid 50's (C) depending on the ambient room temp.

Don't worry about all the questions. How else can you make an informed decision?


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> Thanks RevOne... Currently I have the fans setup as exhaust, but I may do a bit more testing and change my mind about that. As far as intake or exhaust is concerned I think there are as many opinions on that as there are people who have radiators in their computers. I also have an accessory top for my case that has 2x140mm fans, so getting air in or out isn't a problem. Yea I'm OC'ing da hotplate. Currently I have it at 4.2GHz, and load temps under Prime95 or IntelBurnTest are in the low to mid 50's (C) depending on the ambient room temp.
> 
> Don't worry about all the questions. How else can you make an informed decision?



Not bad at all  I'm willing to bet the Hyper 212 Plus or EVO wouldn't fair much better under such an OC (and in your case, it didn't seem to be doing the job)... so I'm gaining more confdence in the Antec 620 the more I hear about it. I'm not looking for stellar "sub-zero, bragging rights"-like performance - especially with the lower-end stuff I'm running. Just something that will do the job, but do it reliably, consistently, and well enough that I don't have to fret over it and obsess over monitoring my temps under modest (not extreme) OC'ing conditions constantly.

A little OT, but with roughly 37 dBa @ 85+ CFM, would this fan as a secondary for push/pull on the Antec 620 be a bad buy?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/270969867036?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649

Don't know too much about buying good fans, but if anyone could suggest a better one (i.e. pushes a good amount of air, quieter, reasonably priced ... but also has blue LED or UV), that'd be great and I'm certainly all ears  If I could slap two 130-ish CFM fans on there, but keep the noise down (and most likely have to sacrifice the blue lighting), I wouldn't mind going that route either.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, I saw the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and the Zalman CNPS20LQ both either went on sale or have a mail in rebate today in the newsletter and Daily Deals section:

ZALMAN CNPS20LQ Ultimate Liquid CPU Cooler

Thermaltake WATER2.0 Pro Closed-Loop All In One Li...

... Just waiting for that Antec 620 to pop back up on sale  Newegg - I got my eyes on you


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 12, 2012)

RevOne said:


> Well, I saw the Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro and the Zalman CNPS20LQ both went on sale today in the newsletter and Daily Deals section:
> 
> ZALMAN CNPS20LQ Ultimate Liquid CPU Cooler
> 
> ...



I would go with the thermaltake due to reviews showing it cools better than Corsair H100. I have the performer version and I love it.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I would go with the thermaltake due to reviews showing it cools better than Corsair H100. I have the performer version and I love it.



Wow... that's even with the H100 having that massive radiator and priced $10 higher than the Thermaltake Pro  (and that's before the rebate) 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...cm_mmc=Email-_-Behavior-_-WEBVIEW001-_-viewed

That Thermaltake really does look like a winner. I'd like to see what the Water 2.0 Extreme is capable of. 

I don't know... in the beginning, I was strongly considering one of the Corsairs, but the more I see of the competition, they seem a tad overpriced for the relative performance they offer compared to others in the same price ranges.


----------



## lindy (Jul 12, 2012)

I think that any of them, Antec, Thermaltake, or Zalman would be good choices. The one thing that they all have in common is the OEM manufacturer...Asetec. As for fans I think you can do better than the one you posted. Prolimatec makes a blue led fan with a higher cmf, lower dBA, and since they tout it for use on their cpu coolers I think it would have better static pressure, and it doesn't cost that much more. For use on a heatsink or radiator it's static pressure you want over cmf. Search Newegg for 120mm led fans you'll find a lot of choices.


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> I think that any of them, Antec, Thermaltake, or Zalman would be good choices. The one thing that they all have in common is the OEM manufacturer...Asetec. As for fans I think you can do better than the one you posted. Prolimatec makes a blue led fan with a higher cmf, lower dBA, and since they tout it for use on their cpu coolers I think it would have better static pressure, and it doesn't cost that much more. For use on a heatsink or radiator it's static pressure you want over cmf. Search Newegg for 120mm led fans you'll find a lot of choices.



Nice  Thanks again, lindy. You've really been a big help with everything.

I was able to find this one on Newegg:
Prolimatech PRO-BV12LED 120mm Blue LED Case Fan

Looks to be better than the one I posted.

I was also looking at the CM Sickleflows, but I don't know if those make for good fans to use with that radiator. (EDIT: Just checked, it only has a 3-pin connector. Oh well...)

Thinking about getting this 140mm one too to put in the front of the Elite 430 in place of the stock 120mm LED that comes with it:

Prolimatech PRO-BV14LED 140mm Blue LED Case Fan


----------



## lindy (Jul 12, 2012)

> I was able to find this one on Newegg:
> Prolimatech PRO-BV12LED 120mm Blue LED Case Fan


That's the one I was thinking of 

Fans for radiators can be hard to sort out as most manufacturers seem loath to state the static pressure for their fans.

Here's a link for some useful info on case fans: Case Fan Guide


----------



## RevOne (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks for that guide. I'll definitely be giving that a lookover so I can become better familiarized with what's what in the fan department (knowledge I am sorely lacking at the moment).

Alright, so I've been doing the legwork and doing the best I can to find head to head comparisons of the coolers I've mentioned thus far. So far, it really looks like it simply comes down to matter of preference (and pricing) when choosing between the Hyper 212 EVO and Antec Kuhler H20 620.

In these reviews, it's a little bit of a toss up. In some tests, it shows that the Antec 620 performs pretty close to the Corsair H70 (with maybe a 1 or 2 degree difference in favor of the H70 on some runs). The thing I'm looking at is that the H70's default configuration is a thicker radiator with 2 fans at stock versus the Antec 620's thinner radiator and 1 fan at stock. I'm also focusing on load overclocked temps where applicable.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/antec_kuhler_h20_620_review/4.htm

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/1580/6/

http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=694&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=4

In others, however, it shows the H70 doing a noticeably better job (albeit really only a 5° C at most difference) at cooling than the Antec 620. In the [H]ardOCP review, for some reason - it even goes as far as showing that it's closer to the H50  

http://hardocp.com/article/2011/03/10/antec_khler_h2o_620_cpu_water_cooler_review/3

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Antec-Kuhler-H2O-620-CPU-Cooler-Review/1233/5

*But* - The [H]ardOCP review also measures for noise levels, and the Antec 620 wins the competition against both H50 and H70 by a landslide.

So I'd venture to say that the Antec 620 is most likely comparable to at least somewhere between and H60 and H70 in terms of performance, but a good deal quieter. It also takes up less space than the H70 and those results are before push/pull on the 620 are factored in; which would likely pull it ahead of both the H60 and H70 (by a small margin). The cheapest I could find an H70 doing a quick Google shopping search is $79.99 w/ free shipping from Amazon. The 620 - brand new - sells for $54.99 w/ free shipping from the same vendor.

Then there's the Delta High Speed Fan test that BenchmarkReviews.com does in their testing.
Link again: http://benchmarkreviews.com/index.p...sk=view&id=694&Itemid=62&limit=1&limitstart=4

With both coolers using Delta fans, the 620 pulls ahead of the H70 with a 6° C lead.

Now onto the Hyper 212 EVO comparison I was able to find.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/cm_hyper212_evo/4.htm

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Cooler-Master-Hyper-212-EVO-CPU-Cooler-Review/1407/6

The Hyper 212 EVO actually does a great job of running neck and neck with the H60 and keeping a close enough margin with the H70. That's without push/pull being factored in, which would likely put it at or better than the H70 performance level. Pretty good for a budget air cooler at half the price, I think. (I wonder what would happen if you threw some Delta fans on that puppy...)


So, for me.... I think it really comes down to how much you're willing to spend for coolers that will pretty much do the same job (when talking about the Antec 620 and Hyper 212 EVO). With the 620, you're already looking at ~$55 base price. If you want to get some better 120mm fans to throw on there... ~$20 to $30 (? not sure) more; making it the roughly the same price as an H70 (still less), but beating it. 

With the Hyper 212 EVO, you're only out ~ $30 (at Buy.com: http://www.buy.com/prod/cooler-mast...-fan-heatsink-1-x/224348750.html?listingId=-1), plus the - let's say - $20 for the better fans for push/pull. Puts you at roughly the same price as just buying the Antec 620 alone with no other/extra fans.

If you're like me (and it may seem silly), you'll be paying a $20 - $30 premium for having that Antec 620 in there just to say you have a "liquid cooling unit" for bragging rights to your friends who don't know much about computers  Still, it just looks so much cleaner & nicer in there than having that bulky 212 EVO in the way (in my case and opinion anyway). If size or air cooling is not an issue, and you'd consider spending that much on an Antec 620 + a couple of extra fans, might as well go with a Noctua NH-D14 for a little less and get better results than all of the above. Or get a Thermaltake Water 2.0 Performer instead for about the same price as a Noctua NH-D14 or an Antec 620 plus extra fans.

Might not be the wisest choice from a financial/practical standpoint, but I think I'm gonna go with the Antec 620 and skip Corsair altogether. Looks like it will suit my needs just fine and it'll look a helluvalot sweeter (call me superficial lol)


----------



## RevOne (Jul 13, 2012)

Dom't know alot about this one, but it looks solid from what I've seen of it so far. On sale now:

Promo Code: EMCNCJG54

Thermaltake CLW0217 Water 2.0 Extreme/All-In-One L...

$96.99 (after Promo Code and MIR)

Now... c'moooon Antec 620


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jul 13, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> but I have a 212 EVO on my 4.5GHz 2600K with push/pull Cougar VortexHDB fans, and it keeps my CPU in the 70-80c range under full load.



I have a H60 with an added fan for push/pull, and my 2600k stays high 60'ties/low70'ties at 4.5GHz full load


----------



## commission3r (Jul 13, 2012)

u could try what i have
its a corsair h80 oem version from coolit
doesnt have the fancy bits that corsair add but works just fine
its not the frequency of the cpu that will generate the heat, its the amount of volts u run through it
my pII x6 is close to 4.2 @ 1.46v, cooling is taken care of by noctua. the rpm is bios controlled and under full load gets close to 65 degrees celsius. considering the case i have thats pretty good.
i wouldnt advise a h50 on low noise fans, 70 degrees at 3.8 on 1.45volts with a pII x4 965 is not cool
price difference in the uk is £20-30 between oem and corsair, not sure how it will work out for u


----------



## RevOne (Jul 17, 2012)

@BarbaricSoul - It appears you're experiencing about a -10°C difference in temps on a similar setup (well, CPU and OC anyway). Not bad at all  Thanks for sharing your comparison.

@commission3r - Interesting... I wasn't aware something like this existed. i wonder how hard they would be to find here in the States. These are the only Coolit models I know of... is it any one of these by chance?

CoolIT Systems VAN-R120 Vantage A.L.C. CPU Cooler

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...t&name=Water / Liquid Cooling&Order=BESTMATCH

_______________________________________________

If anyone's been waiting to catch these on sale (or with rebates), here they are:

Cooler Master Hyper 212+ (*$19.99* after $10 MIR):
COOLER MASTER Hyper 212 Plus RR-B10-212P-G1 "Heatp...

Corsair H60 (*$49.99* after $15 MIR):
CORSAIR CWCH60 Hydro Series H60 High Performance L...


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 17, 2012)

I had the Hyper 212+ before upgrading to the Kuhler 620. The 212+ has a point of diminishing returns when it comes to CFM, having 2 38mm, 133CFM Scythes in push/pull on the 212+ did not net much of a temp decrease over two of the stock fans. With the 620 using those Scythe fans made a huge difference.

I also liked the fact that most of the weight was removed from my mobo to the back of my case and it made my case roomier. Idle temps on the 212+ were better but the 620 has the 212+ beat in load temps. I have a 100% stable 4.8Ghz OC on my 2500k with the 620 and if I so desired 5.0Ghz would be possible (with my Scythes at noisy levels) but I could not keep temps low enough to reach 4.8Ghz with my 212+, I only managed to get 4.5Ghz.

I got my 620 on sale for $46.69 and free shipping back in Jan. 

Also, the Scythe Gentle Typhoons are renowned as the best fans for radiators, they are quiet and have high static pressure but they are not cheap. I have 2 "D1225C12B5AP-15" in my case right now, been to lazy to mount them to my radiator. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 17, 2012)

I must say I'm quite happy with my Antec Kuhler 620.  Compared to the stock Intel cooler, I'm currently clocked much higher (3.86GHz vs 2.93), I have HT enabled, and at full load my temps are still ~12c lower than before (mid-to-upper 70s).  The rad itself is quite warm to the touch, so I feel with some higher speed fans there is still a good bit of room left for better temps.


----------



## commission3r (Jul 17, 2012)

CoolIT Systems VAN-R120 Vantage A.L.C. CPU Cooler

Computer Hardware,Fans & Heatsinks,Water / Liquid ...

checked these links and they are the older generation
they could possibly match a h50 but not anything after that


----------



## shaykal (Jul 17, 2012)

I saw this review about Antec Kühler H20 620 & 920 CPU Water Cooling Units:
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1214-page8.html

This guy seems to really don't like these coolers. he's saying they are noisy and not efficient enough.
Can any owner of these confirm that indeed they are noisy?

Maybe Thermaltake CLW0216 Water 2.0 Pro or Performer could be a better choice?
Thermaltake WATER2.0 Performer Closed-Loop All In ...
Performer - $52.99 after rebate

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...rce=EML&utm_medium=mybuys&utm_campaign=alerts
Pro - $84.99 after rebate


----------



## LightningJR (Jul 18, 2012)

Not noisy in the least... if you don't move your PC at all you hear nothing from it.. I bring my PC to my friends place sometimes and where I put it on its side when I turn it on it takes a few seconds for the air bubbles to get out of the motor but after that it is dead silent again. I have been nothing but happy with my 620, I have zero issues with it.

Now, unless he's talking about the fan being noisy I am not sure since I have never used the fan. I do believe the fan is loud but it's a high RPM/CFM fan.


----------

